# UWN Tailgate party at Las Vegas Bowl?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So in my postgame hang-over, I got to thinking about the Las Vegas Bowl. I know several other Cougars on this board headed down last year. I got to thinking - it might be fun to get a block of tickets together. If there is enough interest, I might be able get the tickets and coordinate it. Maybe a UWN tailgate party even - bring your wild game and we'll grill it before the game. Yea, I know, its a long way off. But all BYU has to do is finish top 3 in the conference and it will be LVB again. :-( But might as well make a party out of it. Any thoughts?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha this is so premature.... jk, I agree with you. I will most likely be down there and it would be fun to meet up and grill! Keep us posted. I'll have tickets..


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> So in my postgame hang-over, I got to thinking about the Las Vegas Bowl. I know several other Cougars on this board headed down last year. I got to thinking - it might be fun to get a block of tickets together. If there is enough interest, I might be able get the tickets and coordinate it. Maybe a UWN tailgate party even - bring your wild game and we'll grill it before the game. Yea, I know, its a long way off. But all BYU has to do is finish top 3 in the conference and it will be LVB again. :-( But might as well make a party out of it. Any thoughts?


Do they get to pick before the others (San Diego, Ft. Worth)? Is that why you're so sure that they're going down there now with the one loss? Sounds like it'd be a good time if you got enough guys together.... You think they'll go even with another loss or two in conference? I mean, the LVB can pick whoever they want right? So if like you said, they're pretty much assured of a sellout if the Y goes down, can they pick the Y to play even if they're not in the top three of the conference?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The way the contract with the MWC and LVB works, is LVB gets first pick of teams from the MWC, after the BCS bowls have selected - but they don't have to take the team with the highest finish. So last year, BYU finished 3rd in conference. The BCS took Utah - the conference champion. So the vegas bowl had first pick of any remaining teams. TCU finished 2nd, but only travled like 200 people when TCU played UNLV, where BYU sold out the game vs. UNLV and the previous three Vegas Bowl games. So, they chose BYU over TCU - even though TCU finished ahead of them. The San Diego game gets second pick of MWC teams, Fort Worth gets 3rd pick, the New Mexico Bowl the 4th pick, and I'm not sure after that. In the past, Forth Worth and San Diego have negotiated deals to keep TCU at home so they would at least sell some seats to the game. And last year, the San Diego game bought out the WAC's contract so they could put Boise State against TCU in kind of a "best of the rest" bowl game.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't know if I can sit through another Vegas Bowl. The way the Cougs got up for the last game down there I'm not sure they'll show up either. The MWC and their bowl contracts is pathetic.

Shane


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> I don't know if I can sit through another Vegas Bowl. The way the Cougs got up for the last game down there I'm not sure they'll show up either. The MWC and their bowl contracts is pathetic.
> 
> Shane


The only way they would be able to go and they are not conference champion is if a team from the MWC goes to the bcs, I think that would be highly unlikely this year. No way TCU if it runs the table catches Boise St. who is already sitting at 8 in the rankings. So if no bcs they have to take the conference champion.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> Comrade Duck said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I can sit through another Vegas Bowl. The way the Cougs got up for the last game down there I'm not sure they'll show up either. The MWC and their bowl contracts is pathetic.
> ...


I disagree, I think if both TCU and Boise go undeafeted, I think TCU gets in over Boise do to strength of schedule. TCU has a much tougher schedule than Boise.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Vegas bowl gets first pick. Not champion. I think their own website says "First Choice from MWC."


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Vegas bowl gets first pick. Not champion. I think their own website says "First Choice from MWC."


Exactly. It doesn't matter who the champ is, it's who they want to take. TCU finished ahead of BYU last year in the conference but BYU was still chosen to go to the Vegas Bowl. The year BYU played Cal, TCU was the conference champion. It all comes down to tickets, and who can sell the most.

Shane


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I just looked at the site, it says it will take the champion or the first selection. I am pretty sure that means if for some reason they don't get the champion because of the bcs they get there first pick.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

jahan said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Duck said:
> ...


They do have a tougher schedule the problem though is they are already at 8 it would be very difficult to move up that far to catch them at that ranking.


----------

